
Show HN: Google Has a Word Coach in Search - aneutron
I tried looking up a word in Google search, and was met with a kind of widget in the page, which ended being a game called Word Coach.<p>Given a word, the game asks you to choose the most similar  of two other words, while upping the difficulty if it sees that it&#x27;s easy for you.<p>Spent about 15 minutes in game. You should check it out.<p>Type &quot;word coach&quot; in search, and it should pop up. I&#x27;m using Chrome on Android.
======
mndrix
I suspect this game is designed to improve Google's image classification
algorithms.

------
armanke13
I noticed this too later yesterday, but couldn't find where they store the
scores.

------
llf
Hope it would be available for other languages.

